# New SW store? 9100 Jane St. Salt water fish



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I seen this on Kijiji is this a new store? 9100 Jane St. Salt water fish

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...00-Jane-St-Salt-water-fish-W0QQAdIdZ214392570

Clown fish ($ 8.00)
Damsel ($ 7.00)
Fire Fish 3 for $24
Hermit-Crab (Big) 3 for $10
Red star Fish $ 10.
Cleaner Shrimp `$15


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was there on Canada day, talked to the owner, and decent size. Systems are running for a few months and not much bio load yet. They have big ambitions and have a shark tank cycling.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

derekc85 said:


> I was there on Canada day, talked to the owner, and decent size. Systems are running for a few months and not much bio load yet. They have big ambitions and have a shark tank cycling.


So did they own another store before? if so what was it called?


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

I didnt ask... but they are Iranian...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Hmmm...IJ relocate under a different name?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wtac said:


> Hmmm...IJ relocate under a different name?


That's what came to mind for me too. . .


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Are they strictly salt or will they keep both sw & fw

Everyone deserves to make a mistake and have a second chance no?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

what name? anybody pictures. 

I think it might be the guys from Outdoor Bungies, they used to sell birds


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hubert,

It is called East West Aquarium.

Inside: there is a big model shark, and a model scuba diver with BCD and snockel and fins.

Outside: covered with vinyl prints, just like reefquarium and yes, IJ.

They are stictly SW at the moment.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

TBemba said:


> Everyone deserves to make a mistake and have a second chance no?


It's not that I disagree with the sentiment but if it is a reincarnation of IJ, I hope that they have learned something from their last venture and "do it right" this time around.

If it's just going to be a repeat, it's the animals that ultimately suffers and consequently, the industry/hobbiest.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

too far north for my liking!








damnit, the last 6 posts of mine have started a new page. ahhhhhh


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

derekc85 said:


> Outside: covered with vinyl prints, just like reefquarium and yes, IJ.


Sorry don't get the last part, you mean they use vinyl prints like IJ or you mean these are the IJ guys?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

probably that they use the vinyl just like indoor jungle


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Dropped by...possibly a reincarnation of IJ judging by the equipment and aquariums from IJ.

Layout is much nicer and VASTLY better filtration system.

Only time will tell.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

wtac said:


> VASTLY better filtration system.


LOL I sure as heck hope so. no repeat of last time please!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

One thing I forgot to mention is that when they are up to full capacity, they will need bigger and better skimmers.

Best of luck to them .


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmmm interesting 2min away from my place.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Was there this afternoon. Bought 2 cleaner shrimps and $20.00 green polyps for my first FOWLR tank.

David runs the store and gave me a deal since CASH is the only payment option.

Not a lot of stock at the moment but was told more to come.


----------

